# Writers Block



## Iburnaga (Jul 21, 2009)

I see what you did there. How do you normally handle writers block? Also how do you keep yourself from having constant delete syndrome?


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 21, 2009)

People deal with writers block in their own ways. There are various methods to get the idea flow going.

Just try doing something different for once. Like go out to the park and walk your dog, go on a trip somewhere, do something you aren't usually accustomed to doing. Eventually you might get ideas for stories.

As well constant delete syndrome has many causes. You might want to say why you feel your deleting your stories all the time.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 21, 2009)

Watch TV and play video games for weeks or months untill I have the inspiration to write agian.


----------



## Bladespark (Jul 21, 2009)

Never really had it, so I can't really say.


----------



## panzergulo (Jul 21, 2009)

Dealing with the writer's block; My way:

Write whatever shit comes to your head. No delete, no backspace, just write. Write a whole day, if you feel like it. You're probably writing a screen full of utter crap, but in the middle of the crap, there might be one idea, one character or one line you can use. This one thing might be the only thing you need to find the spark again.

Another method: Have several projects going on at the same time. When the other project seems to come to a dead end you don't know how to bypass, write the other project for awhile. Sure, you might never end a project, but it'll keep you writing. Works for those who think the journey is better than the destination.


----------



## Tiarhlu (Jul 21, 2009)

I like how Anne Lamont put it. Thinking of it as writer's block isn't describing your problem accurately. That's implying that you've got something in there, but it's being stopped. In reality, you're empty. So get away from your story and go outside and see the world and fill up. How to proceed will come to you.

Realize that first drafts are allowed to be crap, and you won't delete so much. Just get to the end. Then you can go back and fix it.


----------



## Kindar (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't suffer form the "delete syndrome" what's writen stays.

getting myself started, now that's a different issue.

currently the only way I can get myself started is sheer will power. I just have to force my way through the wall of dread and then I can start writing. the strength needed varies from one day to the next so that something I don't even have to think about it and I can start writing, and other times no matter how hard I try, I just can't do it.

one of the big thing that helps is having ultiple projects to work on so that if I can't start working on one I just try the next one, and hopefully one project will click and I'll get some writing done


----------



## Iburnaga (Jul 21, 2009)

My delete syndrome mostly amounts to never being satisfied with the way things are being said. I'm getting better however.


----------



## Tiarhlu (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah, just write. As you learn who your characters are, you'll know what they should say.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jul 21, 2009)

I just wait for it to go away.  It always does eventually.
But you could try some of these other tricks if you are for some reason on a tight schedule.


----------



## GraemeLion (Jul 21, 2009)

I just go back to the plan when I have a block.  Or I pick out a different scene of the novel.  I'm very outline/plot oriented, so if I have problems in one segment, I go somewhere else.  I always tend to write the End scene first.. then the beginning scene.. then a few of my major complication scenes.  That way, I have a short story almost immediately, and everything else is about fleshing the story out with subplots and the like


----------



## duroc (Jul 21, 2009)

I read something in Kyell Gold's livejournal that I feel rings very true for me.  Sometimes, writer's block is a way that a story is quietly trying to tell the writer they're going in the wrong direction.  When these moments happen for me, I back up to a point in the story where I feel comfortable and I start again, usually tweeking something so that the story heads down a different path.  It might be a small change or it might be a large shift of the plot, but eventually, the story will start flowing again.  I can't say this will work for everyone, but it works for me.  

And on the subject of deletion, I never delete anything.  If I remove something, I always keep it in a seperate file as notes.  That way, if I want to use things again, I always have them.  You never know when a deleted sentence, paragraph, or chapter might prove very valuable later on.


----------



## Tanzenlicht (Jul 21, 2009)

One way to avoid excessive deletion is to write by hand.  If you find a paragraph's not working for you then you just cross it out lightly and try again.  Everything is preserved.  This also prevents you from posting a first draft without having a second look at it.

It might even help with the writer's block as a pad of paper is vastly more portable than even a laptop computer and a change of scenery couldn't hurt.


----------



## Murphy Z (Jul 28, 2009)

Some ways I avoid deletitis:

You don't have to start writing at the beginning  - start writing where you have an idea

I think about my story for a while before writing. I used to rush to get things written as soon as I have an idea, but would end up with a bunch of false starts.

I would try to at least write a page or so. Pick an angle and go for it. Will it be stupid? Maybe, but at least for me, it gets it out of my head and you might be able to salvage something from it (a phrase, a character, etc.) that you can use later. Just file it somewhere and don't show it to anyone.


----------



## nybx4life (Jul 28, 2009)

Writers Block...
I guess you just write about whatever. If you have even a SINGLE IDEA IN YOUR HEAD, write it down.

What happens with me, is that I consider one small thing, and build "branches" to it, where, in its own way, it's an unconnected story that contains points of plot.

From there, when your branches are all written down, order them. If you have a specific idea on how it will be ordered, arrange it in that order. 
Next, just connect them. Give events that can connect one branch to another. If you can't think of anything, leave it alone and let that sit for a while. Work on sewing up the other branches until you get an idea to connect ones you didn't connect before.

As for your excessive deleting, get yourself a friend (or overall good person), and instruct them to slap you every time you delete a word. Seriously, if you don't like something, just keep brainstorming. Leave it a few lines off (press enter a few times on word or something), and think of alternatives. If you keep pressing delete, your cheeks will get hurt. At least you'll learn.


----------



## CathoraGal (Jul 28, 2009)

I go for walks, preferably alone, and just think. Not just about ideas, just think. If that doesn't help, I listen to music.
If worst comes to worst, I just think of some random plot point and force myself to write around it.


----------



## nybx4life (Jul 28, 2009)

CathoraGal said:


> I go for walks, preferably alone, and just think. Not just about ideas, just think. If that doesn't help, I listen to music.
> If worst comes to worst, I just think of some random plot point and force myself to write around it.



You ever try those type of stories that people give you a prompt for?

Like, a prompt to make a story about two strangers having a conversation on the subway.


----------



## Coolcat33333 (Jul 28, 2009)

I just listen to music, watch TV, play games, look at art, until I feel inspired.


----------



## CathoraGal (Jul 28, 2009)

Yes, I usually get somebody to give me a quick little prompt to write and get the creative juice flowing. It only helps me half of the time, though. =/


----------



## Aurali (Jul 28, 2009)

Writers block for me is caused by prolonged procrastination. Once I get around to starting. Ideas usually flow for me.


----------



## TakeWalker (Jul 29, 2009)

Re: writer's block

Go read the last four journals of [fa]Osfer[/fa]. That is the way.


----------



## AtzecdababyEevee (Feb 15, 2010)

I dont suffer from constant deleting, its just that i need some inspiration to do that.  It takes a while -months even- but one day, one of my characters will tell me a story and thats how i start.


----------



## ZeroDrawn (Feb 15, 2010)

I've found an effective method of dealing with writer's block is to ask a friend to toss you a random scenario to write about. Whatever idea they give you, you then force yourself to write a short story on (2,000 words?).

The short story itself may be good, bad, or ugly, but if you let your imagination go bonkers on it, chances are you'll have come up with something that could very well go great in another story you've been working on, or be the catalyst for a fresh new one.

Just a suggestion, anyways. ^^


----------



## Atrak (Feb 15, 2010)

ZeroDrawn said:


> I've found an effective method of dealing with writer's block is to ask a friend to toss you a random scenario to write about. Whatever idea they give you, you then force yourself to write a short story on (2,000 words?).
> 
> The short story itself may be good, bad, or ugly, but if you let your imagination go bonkers on it, chances are you'll have come up with something that could very well go great in another story you've been working on, or be the catalyst for a fresh new one.
> 
> Just a suggestion, anyways. ^^


 
It's being done by Poetigress.

Here.


----------



## bluedrache (Mar 6, 2010)

Delete syndrome?  What's that?  I don't throw away ANYTHING I've written.  It stays.  Complete or incomplete.  I just have to gather up my notebooks from time to time.  I get quite a few scattered about, each with pieces to several different stories.  Some stories are scattered about three or four notebooks.  :/  

From my finished and uploaded writing, you wouldn't know that I'm a very disheveled and disorganized first drafter... and they're usually all hand written.  Very few of my stories were drafted at the keyboard.

Writer's block is something I get over by writing something else.  I've been stuck on a story for over a year, but have been writing other things in the mean time.



atrakaj said:


> It's being done by Poetigress.
> 
> Here.



Oh, yes, the Thursday Prompt.  Love it.  Haven't participated yet.  I always seem to delete the bloody journal by accident.


----------



## kenai.kitty (Mar 16, 2010)

I go to my English dept. at me college fur help and do a whole lot of free writing.


----------



## greymist (Mar 21, 2010)

Hmmm.  Writers block.  I generally put the piece I am working on aside and find other distracting things to do, such as reading, PS3, or annoying the wife.


----------



## Fere (Mar 22, 2010)

Iburnaga said:


> How do you normally handle writers block? Also how do you keep yourself from having constant delete syndrome?



In my own case, those two things are pretty much the same. I agree that everyone is different and hence have different ways of dealing with this most unfortunate and irritating problem. Constant deleting is (I've usually found) a problem related to typing out your script entirely onto a PC. 

Not that my way of doing it (rough draft by good old pen and paper) is entirely free of this, but I just find that bit more satisfying and expressive (and safe!). Switch from the PC to a feint lined pad for a bit, and you might see something come of it. 

It's not so robotic, it's not so boring and 'industrial' and to be frank, it's better on your eyes!

I go back to my days at university for my own ethos on the 'block'. Simply that if you really don't feel up to it or have this huge mental block on your creativity, then don't do it. At uni, if you were prepared enough and planned everything out properly, a few breaks in your work routine would fit in nicely. No late subs, no penalty marks, no problem. 

Like then, I now just do something entirely different. Do the shopping, watch TV, listen to some music and potter around the net for a while. Writer's Block can often be a blessing. In the times when I've had it, I've been doing something else, and all of a sudden even better ideas come to mind. Your focus is drawn to everyday life away from fiction. It can be so much better.


----------

